

The truth about poo: We're doing it wrong - synesso
http://www.theguardian.com/lifeandstyle/2015/may/18/truth-about-poo-doing-it-wrong-giulia-enders-squatting

======
classicsnoot
So poo is clearly a taboo topic, which is sad, because it is the best
diagnostic data a lay person can get from their body. I understand that my
country [USA] is puritanical to the max, but HN of all places should be a
place where good data is worth discussing.

